# Festplattenkauf steht ins Haus - Eure Empfehlung



## Moritz123 (19. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

ich will mir demnächst noch eine weitere Festplatte als Datenplatte zulegen und wollte nun von Euch wissen, was Ihr empfehlen könnt.

Ich habe an eine 80 bzw 120 GB Festplatte mit 7200 Umdr. gedacht, die, da sie als Datenplatte dienen soll, eine gute Zugriffszeit hat und schön leise ist.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## blubber (19. Juni 2003)

Hi,

Seagate Barracuda !
80Gb, leise, schnell... 

bye


----------



## Fabian H (19. Juni 2003)

IBM/Hitachi mit 2 oder 8 MB Cache.
Schnell und kalt.

Ps: Das mit den Fetsplatten is eher Geschmackssache.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (19. Juni 2003)

Also eine IBM würde ich nicht kaufen.
Ich habe 2 IBM-Deskstar 40 GB das ist das letzte.
Ich hatte 1 schon 2 mal austauschen müssen geht zwar auf Garantie aber jedesmal der Ärger und so. Sicher können die neueren IBM Platten schon besser sein, trotzdem ich kauf mir nie, nie, nie wieder eine IBM Platte.
Maxtor soll ganz gut und zuverlässig sein. Aber dann nur die Flüssiggelagerten, die sind leiser.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. Juni 2003)

Ich hab da an eine Western Digital gedacht mit 7200RPM und 8MB Cache,
sagt mal, merkt man das denn so gravierend ob man nun 2 oder 8 MB Cache hat? Weil ein Preisunterschied ist schon da.


----------



## Moritz123 (22. Juni 2003)

Ja, die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt, da ich mich mittlerweile für eine IBM mit 120 GB entschieden habe, weil ich bis dato immer sehr zufrieden mit den IBM-Platten war. Hier gibt es eine 2 und eine 8 MB Cache Version, bei denen der Preisunterschied letztlich ca 20-30 € ausmacht.


----------



## Fabian H (23. Juni 2003)

Bei der IBS/Hitachi Dekstar 180GXP ist die 8MB-Version um ca. 400MB/s in der mittleren Transferrate Lesen schneller, beim Schreiben um ca. 3500MB/s.
Der Bursttransfer ist ungefär gleich.

Quelle: 12 Festplatten im Test bei PC Magazin


----------



## blubber (23. Juni 2003)

400MB/s? 3500 MB/s ?

Ähm, wir reden hier doch von Festplatten, richtig?
Und moderne IDE Platten haben nen Datentransfer von rund 40 bis vielleicht maximal 50 MB/s.

Also möchte ich diese Werte doch mal sehr stark bezweifeln, Nuinmundo 

bye


----------



## Fabian H (24. Juni 2003)

Ähm, steht aber so im Heft drinnen.

Hab grad wenig Zeit und meinen Scanner nicht angeschlossen, werde aber möglichst bald mal den Teil mit den Geschwindigkeitsangaben einscannen.


----------



## dfd1 (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *Bei der IBS/Hitachi Dekstar 180GXP ist die 8MB-Version um ca. 400MB/s in der mittleren Transferrate Lesen schneller, beim Schreiben um ca. 3500MB/s.
> Der Bursttransfer ist ungefär gleich.
> 
> Quelle: 12 Festplatten im Test bei PC Magazin *


Nicht mal SCASI-HDs haben eine so hohe Transferrate...

Der Unterschied zwischen 2MB und 8MB Cache wirste erst merken, wenn du viel von der HD lesen und auf die HD schreiben willst, z.B. einen File-Server. Sonst für nur kurze Zugriffe ist der unterschied nicht merklich, ausser im Portemonnaie.

Ich würde meine Wahl auf IBM, Maxtor oder WD setzen. Je nach Preis/Leistung 

Greetz
dfd1 -> the only one


----------



## Whizzly (26. Juni 2003)

SEAGATE BARRACUDA V/7200
Das leiseste teil aufm markt, rennt wie sau, und abgekackt is mir auch noch keine 

ps: ähm lol 3500MB/s?? nur mal logisch gedacht hat die neue, sauschnelle SATA technologie nen MAX durchsatz von 150 MB...
da hat sich wer derb vertan mein ich


----------



## Erpel (28. Juni 2003)

es gibt irgendwie 2 versionen mit 80 gb

habs hier in dem shop gefunden

da ich mir auch bald eine kaufen will (wunsch: 80gb 7200rpm)
wüsste ich gerne welche du meinst?


----------



## Vaethischist (30. Juni 2003)

Meine Empfehlung:

Definitiv die WDC800JB, also Western Digital, 80 GB und 8 MB Cache. Leises, "angenehmes" Geräusch (ernsthaft!) und sehr schnell. Ich hab sie seit ein paar Wochen und kann das Teil nur empfehlen.

P.S.: Laß die Finger von IBM. Seit dem Verkauf ihrer Festplattensparte an Fujitsu liefern die nur noch Schrott ab. Die alte Deskstar-Serie war der letzte Heuler (ich spreche aus Erfahrung)...


----------



## Whizzly (30. Juni 2003)

*@ agent*

Hi zusammen, 
zu deiner frage agent:
die Seagate mit dem "V" (soll römisch 5 heissen ^^) is die neuere Serie, die ham am Boden keine Abdeckung mehr (was das bringen soll frag ich mich) die älteren sind an der unterseite mit Alu abgedeckt, was meiner Meinung nach bessere Temperaturen und bessere Geraüschisolierung bedeutet. Vom Durchsatz bzw der Gsschwindigkeit nehmen die sich nichts, is mehr ne Frage des Geschmacks... ich persönlich hab mir 2 "alte" 120er geholt und bin sauzufrieden, vorallem weil sie so leise sind sprich man hört wirklich nichts!

hoffe konnte helfen,
schönen tag noch
whizzly

P.S: ich glaub die neuen serien von IBM sind nichmehr sooo schlimm, aber ich hatte eigentlich ausnahmslos Beerdigungen im Freundeskreis, wenns um die Deskstar ging   ;(


----------



## Erpel (30. Juni 2003)

Danke für die INFO.

Irgendwer hat mir mal erzählt das IBM neue Garantiebestimmungen hätte, und die Garantie bei mehr als 8 Betriebstunden pro Tag erlischt.

stimmt das?


----------



## blubber (30. Juni 2003)

Hehe, das glaube ich eher weniger, zumal es ziemlich schwierig werden dürfte, nachzuweisen, wie lange nun eine Platte am Stück lief 

bye


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. Juni 2003)

Nein, das stimmt, nach über 8-9 Stunden Dauerbetrieb entfällt die Garantie


----------



## Erpel (30. Juni 2003)

Noch was,
hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Festplatten von Samsung?

Mit meiner bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrienden, habe aber geschwindigkeitsmäßig keine richtigen Vergleichswerte.


----------



## Fabian (4. Juli 2003)

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen eine 120'er MAXTOR, Liquid mit 8MB Cache gekauft. GENIAL 

Meine Favoriten im Thema HDD's sind FUJITSU SIEMENS! Absolut geile Dinger, leider nicht mehr (oft) zu bekommen :\


----------



## Avariel (4. Juli 2003)

Lasst bloss die Finger von IBM-Platten! Bei uns in der Firma sind auf ca. 600 Rechnern IBM-Platten im Einsatz, nach einem halben Jahr waren uns schon 60! % abgeraucht. Tendenz weiter steigend.

Ich persönlich empfehle eigentlich gerne Seagate und Western Digital.


----------



## dfd1 (4. Juli 2003)

Ich hab ne IBM-HD, aber ein älteres Modell (3 Jahre alt). Aber sie läuft und läuft und läuft...
Vor ca. 2 Monaten hab ich mir ne Maxtor 120 GB gekauft... Ist ja lauter als meine IBM-HD, stört mich persönlich aber nicht sonderlich.

Mein Bruder hat ne WD, welche auch bis jetzt ohne ein Problem läuft. Und WD ist für sehr gute Qualität ja bekannt.

So, das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung mit diesen 3 HD-Typen. Demnächst kommt ne neue WD ins Haus.

Greetz
dfd1 -> the only one


----------



## friddi (5. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

Alles was ich in den Antworten zu Deiner Anfrage las, kann ich bestätigen. Ich persönlich habe 6 IDE WD-Platten von 180 MB bis 60 GB im Einsatz und alle laufen problemlos, auch die Laustärke ist passabel. Von ca. 1 Dutzend Seagate-Platten, die ich geschenkt bekam (430MB - 2 GB, IDE und SCSI, zugegeben alte Dinger) laufen 11 noch problemlos. Meine einzige Conner (1 GB) ist auch nicht totzukriegen- Lediglich meine (einzige) Fujitsu, 3,2 GB ist ein S....ssding.

ALso, ich würde wieder WD kaufen. Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrungen zu 7200 rpm-Modellen.


Gruß,

friddi


----------



## Thorsten Ball (5. Juli 2003)

Also ich habe mir nun die WD800JB zugelegt, sprich:

80GB , 7200rpm und 8MB Cache. Hab mein Gehäuse zu und hör gar nicht
dass eine neue Festplatte drin ist.


----------



## DV-Worker (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *Bei der IBS/Hitachi Dekstar 180GXP ist die 8MB-Version um ca. 400MB/s in der mittleren Transferrate Lesen schneller, beim Schreiben um ca. 3500MB/s.
> Der Bursttransfer ist ungefär gleich.
> 
> Quelle: 12 Festplatten im Test bei PC Magazin *



 

naja, es sind glaub ich zum Glück nur 3,5 MB /sec, damit sollte jede platte klar kommen. Ich würde eine S-ATA nemen, denn das hat den Vorteil, das HDD und DVD usw nicht am selben Kanal sein müssen. Denn bestimmt habt ihr auch mehr als 3 Geräte wie Cd, DVD usw ;-) 

Ideal wär wohl für das Betriebssystem, Programme und Daten je eine eigene Platte. Das Datenlaufwerk ev sogar als RAID 0


----------



## Fabian H (18. Juli 2003)

Hier die Tabelle aus dem Heft:
http://dj-stylez.sprintweb.de/nuin/hdd mbs.jpg

Weiss auch nicht genau was die gemssen haben.

Der einzige Wert, der realistisch aussieht, ist der Burst Transfer (vom HDD Cache in den RAM, der bei den Hitachis 88 MB/s beträgt.


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Juli 2003)

Ich hab gerade eine WD in meinem "alten" Rechner, habe WD auf der Arbeit, da übrigenz in jedem Rechner und für meinen "neuen" Rechner habe ich mir gerade die WD2000JB gekauft. 

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit einer WD und leise sind sie auch.


----------



## Moritz123 (18. Juli 2003)

ich habe mir jetzt die Seagate ST3120026A Barracuda gekauft. Das ist die 120 Gig mit 8 mb cache. Ich bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden, mit der Ausnahme, dass die Platte, obwohl sie "in der Luft hängt", also von allen Seiten mit Frischlift versorgt wird, sehr sehr heiß wird.
Ist das normal?


----------



## DV-Worker (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Moritz123 _
> *ich habe mir jetzt die Seagate ST3120026A Barracuda gekauft. Das ist die 120 Gig mit 8 mb cache. Ich bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden, mit der Ausnahme, dass die Platte, obwohl sie "in der Luft hängt", also von allen Seiten mit Frischlift versorgt wird, sehr sehr heiß wird.
> Ist das normal? *



Ja, die Platte ist sehr schnell und dreht außerdem mit 7200 UPM.
Unter die Platte muß unbedingt ein HDD Kühler, am besten mit 2 Lüfter.

Wenn möglich noch irgendwie Kühlrippen mit Wärmeleitkleber AUF die Platte. Das Problem ist nur, das man den Kleber dort nicht entfernen darf  . 

Die Platte kann man ja noch anputsen lassen.
Im SCSI Bereich werden Platten noch ganz anders gekühlt. 
Wasserkühlung für die Platte usw. 
Es gibt dort aber Platten die 15000 UPM drehen.

Die Platte selbst wird ev gar nicht mal so heiß, sonmdern eher der Motor für die Platte.


----------



## DV-Worker (18. Juli 2003)

Abend !


> _Original geschrieben von smallb _
> *Ich hab gerade eine WD in meinem "alten" Rechner, habe WD auf der Arbeit, da übrigenz in jedem Rechner und für meinen "neuen" Rechner habe ich mir gerade die WD2000JB gekauft.
> 
> Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit einer WD und leise sind sie auch. *



Die Platte ist bestimmt ein Traum  
Stell sie dir mal im RAID 0 Verbund mit 4 Platten vor


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Juli 2003)

Ich weiss ja noch nicht mal wie ich 200GB aufteilen soll, was soll ich da mit vier Platten?


----------



## dfd1 (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DV-Worker _
> *
> 
> naja, es sind glaub ich zum Glück nur 3,5 MB /sec, damit sollte jede platte klar kommen.*



Auch geirrt... 10x mehr, nämlich 35MB/sec (IDE). Normale Netzwerkverbindungen 100 Mbit/s laufen ja schon im besten Fall mit 10MByte/s. Und da soll ne HD langsamer sein??


----------



## DV-Worker (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallb _
> *Ich weiss ja noch nicht mal wie ich 200GB aufteilen soll, was soll ich da mit vier Platten?  *


 

Irgendwas mit disk war das, einfach mal xfisk probieren. Das X gegen einen Buschstaben aus dem Alphabet ´tauschen und durchprobieren 

ne im Ernst:

4 GB für das Betriebssystem 
weitere 64 MB oder so für die Programme
Den Rest dür die Daten 

Ev könnte man als letzte Partion ja noch etwa 5 GB nehmen.
So zum DVD brennen oder so.

Ich hab Null Erfahrung was sowas angeht, würde da aber etwa so vorgehen und NTFS 

Weiß jemand ob NTFS auch in der praxis was bringt ?


----------



## DV-Worker (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo,


> _Original geschrieben von dfd1 _
> *Auch geirrt... 10x mehr, nämlich 35MB/sec (IDE). Normale Netzwerkverbindungen 100 Mbit/s laufen ja schon im besten Fall mit 10MByte/s. Und da soll ne HD langsamer sein?? *



Ui, dann schreibt Terrarec was falsches ?
Oder sind es "nur" 35 Mbit  

Jedenfalls, wenn einer ne Platte kennt die 3500 MB/sec oder auch nur Mbit/sec schafft, sagt mir wo ich die bekommen kann


----------



## Erpel (19. Juli 2003)

@DV-Worker


> Unter die Platte muß unbedingt ein HDD Kühler, am besten mit 2 Lüfter.


Heißt das ich muss meine Smasung 40GB 7200rpm Platte auch kühlen? Ich hab grad mal gefühlt (also nur am vorderen Teil der Platte oben auf der Metallplatte, woanders hab ich mich net getraut draufzupatschen *g* und dran kam ich eh net so gut) und warm was schon. Die Platte hat nach unten Platz ohne Ende und obendrüber ist vom Gehäuse so eine Trennplatte unter den nächsten 2 3,5'' Schüben, aber Geräte sind da auch nicht drin.


----------



## DV-Worker (19. Juli 2003)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *@DV-Worker
> 
> Heißt das ich muss meine Smasung 40GB 7200rpm Platte auch kühlen? Ich hab grad mal gefühlt (also nur am vorderen Teil der Platte oben auf der Metallplatte, woanders hab ich mich net getraut draufzupatschen *g* und dran kam ich eh net so gut) und warm was schon. Die Platte hat nach unten Platz ohne Ende und obendrüber ist vom Gehäuse so eine Trennplatte unter den nächsten 2 3,5'' Schüben, aber Geräte sind da auch nicht drin. *



Ich würde jede Platte kühlen, zumindest jede mit 7200 UPM.
Meine IBM 307030 ( 30 GB ) wurde auch sehr warm, ich hab dann unter der Platte ein Kühler und vor der Platte 2 kleine Kühler gemacht. Die Platte kam dann in den 5.25 Zoll Schacht mit ensprechenden Einbaurahmen. Da unten in den 3,5 Zoll Käfigen war es mir zu stickig. 
Diese alte 307030 ist ja verglichen mit den neuen Platten sehr langsam und wird auch bestimmt nicht so warm. Das Thema HDD Kühlung sollte nicht unterschätzt werden. Ich könnt mir soghar vorstellen das es durch die Wärme zu Positionierungsfehlern des Kopfes kommt und die Leistung der Platte dann sinkt.

Gelesen hab ich das noch nicht, ist nur so ein Verdacht.


----------



## Erpel (19. Juli 2003)

Hm. Also großen Schacht hab ich keinen mehr frei aber da ich mir bald eine neue Platte kaufen will würde es mich mal interessieren welche Möglichkeiten zu HD-Kühlung gibt. Ich würde ne möglichst unkomplizierte und erschwingliche variante suchen. In meinem Gehäuse [zeichnung] ist vor den Festplatten so ein Montagegitter für einen Lüfter (ca 10cm Durchmesser) würde das schon was bringen? 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Seite auf der man dazu mehr Informationen und eventuell sogar Tests nachlesen kann.


----------



## DV-Worker (19. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *Hm.  Ich würde ne möglichst unkomplizierte und erschwingliche variante suchen. In meinem Gehäuse [zeichnung] ist vor den Festplatten so ein Montagegitter für einen Lüfter (ca 10cm Durchmesser) würde das schon was bringen?
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Seite auf der man dazu mehr Informationen und eventuell sogar Tests nachlesen kann. *



 Den hatte ich nicht, der macht schon Sinn, auch für alle anderen Komponenten. Wichtiger scheint mir jedoch das die Platte von unten gekühlt wird. Bei http://www.mindfactory.de kanst du unter Laufwerke / Festplatten / HDD Zubehör sowas finden. Ich benutze den blauen mit den 2 Lüftern. 14 € kostet der. Sogar der Media-Markt hat die. 

Zur Zeit hab ich die Platte unten im Käfig sitzen , also ohne Frontbelüftung. Dafür hab ich fast nonstop keine Seitenteile am Rechner 

Fairerweise muß ich sagen das ich nur eine Maxtor mit 120 Gb habe, auch 7200 UPM, nicht gerade die fixesten. Hätt ich mir doch bloß eine IBM geholt. Die S-ATA von Seagate ( 120 GB mit 8 MB Cache ) soll auch in ´den Rechner von meinen Bruder. Hoffentlich reichen da die beiden Lüfter aus.


----------



## Erpel (19. Juli 2003)

Ich glaub so mach ichs. Und bei 2 von den Lüftern + Seagate Barr. 80gB 7200 r. zahl ich nichtmal Versandkosten. *freu*

PS: Ein Chassis-Lüfter soll doch luft raussaugen oder?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Juli 2003)

Kommt drauf an, ich pump mit meinen Gehäuselüftern vorne die Luft rein und hinten wieder raus, so entsteht ein guter Durchzug und die Festplatten liegen schön im Wind


----------

